# Flipline 1/2" or 5/8"



## Joshc4x4 (May 29, 2013)

Im looking into upgrading from the old strap to the new fliplines I'm looking at getting a steel core 10' flipline and was wondering what diameter i should get 1/2" or 5/8" i have talked with a few people and the only thing they say is 1/2 is lighter and 5/8 you get better grip for your hands.. any help would be appreciated.. thanks


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 2, 2013)

Ummm, well, 1/2 inch is lighter and 5/8 you get better grip for your hands. What else did you need to know?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 24, 2013)

It probably won't matter much since you are getting a short flipline. I prefer 5/8 because I can hang on to it better with my big paws. I work with a lot of bigger trees that require a 20' flipline and all I have is 5/8" because it is so much easier to hang on to.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 11, 2014)

I believe most steel core flip lines are 5/8"

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoowasat (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah ... matter of personal preference. I didn't plan it this way, but my steel-core flipline, climbing rope, and my secondary flipline (2-in-1 version) are all 1/2" diameter.


----------



## Matt81 (Mar 4, 2014)

Joshc4x4 said:


> Im looking into upgrading from the old strap to the new fliplines I'm looking at getting a steel core 10' flipline and was wondering what diameter i should get 1/2" or 5/8" i have talked with a few people and the only thing they say is 1/2 is lighter and 5/8 you get better grip for your hands.. any help would be appreciated.. thanks



I think you have answered your own question....

Basically they both work well. One is lighter, the other has a better feel in your hands. If you were thinking of a much longer length than 10' i would go for a 1/2" anyway as the really long 5/8" do get heavy.



Hoowasat said:


> Yeah ... matter of personal preference. I didn't plan it this way, but my steel-core flipline, climbing rope, and my secondary flipline (2-in-1 version) are all 1/2" diameter.



I have a steel core 10' in 1/2", plus my arbormaster main climb and arbormaster self made adjustable 20' lanyard are all 1/2" also. I did not plan it either. Just turned out that way when i got a super deal on certain gear. It is handy for rope grabs as lanyard adjusters and other rope hardware, in having a common size.


----------



## beastmaster (Mar 5, 2014)

I think its easier to whip up a big tree with a 5/8 or bigger line. The added weight gives the rope more momentum so it whips around the tree better. I just made a 15ft lanyard from 9.5mm line and love it, but if I was going to gaff up a 70inch conifer, I'ed use one of my home made 5/8 inch three strand lanyards with a cable in it. I don't think that 9.5 mm could be made to whip around a tree that big. 
So a lot has to do with your climbing Technic.


----------



## Matt81 (Mar 5, 2014)

beastmaster said:


> I think its easier to whip up a big tree with a 5/8 or bigger line. The added weight gives the rope more momentum so it whips around the tree better. I just made a 15ft lanyard from 9.5mm line and love it, but if I was going to gaff up a 70inch conifer, I'ed use one of my home made 5/8 inch three strand lanyards with a cable in it. I don't think that 9.5 mm could be made to whip around a tree that big.
> So a lot has to do with your climbing Technic.



I would second that and definitely recommend a 5/8 for much larger trees. A rope lanyard also gets stuck on cut branch collars way more easily than a wire core when flicking it up. 
Rope lanyard is ok if you have nothing else but you will be farting around with it way more when spiking. Wire core is way faster and easier when spiking up a larger tree.

Most everything comes down to a good technique and knowing what to use for certain situations. The same piece of equipment just used with a better and more suitable technique can be the difference between you loving it or wanting to throw it out of the tree! Experience and training counts for everything. Having the most flashy gear might look good, but if your technique and training plain sucks you are not going to be having a great time up there.

Someone told me this long ago. An well practiced and expertly trained golfer can win the US masters with a $100 set of second hand clubs. A hack with no patience couldn't win with the best and most expensive clubs in the world.


----------

